# Találós kérdés



## francisgranada

Sziasztok !

A kérdésem az, hogy vajon ti a "talál*ó*s kérdés"-t egyértelműen hosszú *ó*-val ejtitek-e, vagy esetleg nem (tehát "talál*o*s kérdés") ?

Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Kiejtésben tényleg előfordulhat a rövid ejtés, de szerintem ez változó. Ha csak a kifejezést ejti ki az ember egymagában, és igyekszik jól kiejteni, akkor hosszan ejti, de ha spontán mondja, akkor talán inkább röviden.


----------



## franknagy

Csakis hosszú ó-val.


----------



## metrocantant

szerintem is hosszú *ó* mindig


----------



## francisgranada

Azt hiszem, rájöttem a lényegre ... Vannak hasonló végződésű szavak, bár különbözőek nyelvtani/etimológiai szempontból, de mégis "összecsengenek".  Például "halálos" (szebb példa nem jut eszembe hirtelen ...). Talán az ilyen szavak analógiás hatása magyaráza azt, hogy a "találós" szót spontán gyakran rövid ó-val éjtik (legalábbis mifelénk).


----------



## metrocantant

hasonló kérdést vet fel bennem, amikor pl a hűtőt hallom "hüttő"-ként.
szerintem egyszerűen helytelen. de az élő nyelvben előfordul.


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, bennem elsőként pont az vetődött fel, hogy az a kérdés, hogy van-e olyan főnév, hogy "talál", mert ha lenne, akkor annak az x+os alakját nemcsak röviden ejtenénk, de röviden is írnánk. 
Viszont ebben az esetben még fontosabb lenne, hogy a te eredeti szavadat igyekezzünk mindig hosszan ejteni, hiszen lenne jelentésbeli különbség. Mivel azonban ilyen szó nincs (legalábbis nem találtam), én is arra gondolok, amire te: hogy az analógia befolyásolhatja az ejtéshibát (ha nem más ... és ha tényleg létező a jelenség..., mert az eddigi statisztika ellent mond a mi megérzésünknek). Viszont mélyebb összefüggések ismerete nélkül könnyen lehet mindenre példát hozni, mert a nyelv (és "deviáns" használata) elég gazdag ehhez.

Metro, üdv a fórumon!  Szerintem a "hüttő" csak annyiban hasonlít, hogy ott is rövidül egy magánhangzó. De a mássalhangzó kettőződése már egy másik probléma, sőt az is, hogy ez nem egy toldalékkal ellátott szó, ahol a toldalék ejtése a kérdéses...


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna, egyetértek veled. 

Ami a _hüttőt_ illeti (mifelénk nemigen jellemző, legalábbis itt nem figyeltem fel rá), a magyarázat az lehet, hogy szerintem általánosan tapasztalható a hosszú "ű"-nek a rövidülése a magyarban. Valószínűleg azért, mert nem vezet félreértéshez, tehát _kvázi_ mindegy, hogy rövid-e vagy hosszú, a szó értelme nem változik. 

A "t" kettőződését szerintem ebben az esetben azzal lehet magyarázni, hogy a nyelv (általában, nem csak a magyar) "igyekszik" megtartani az eredeti szótag hosszát, főleg kiejtésbeli ingadozások esetén. Tehát ha rövidül a szótag magánhagzója, "megnyúlik" a megfelelő mássalhangzó ... (ez pesze nem ilyen egyszerű, mert más tényezők is közrejátszhatnak).


----------



## franknagy

Sziasztok!
Létezik a "találó" szó, de nem létezik a "haláló" szó. 
Ebből következik, hogy a "találós" szó hosszú ó-val, a "halálos" szó rövid o-val ejtendő.

A mai súgógépek világában bármilyen ékezethibát óhne zsanér kimondanak a retardált bemondók.
Üdv
   Frank


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, a magyarázatod logikája érdekes, de nyelvészetileg nem így közelítenénk meg. 
Abban igazad van, hogy mivel a szó végi o/ö mindig hosszú, az "s" melléknévképző akkor követ hosszú o/ö-t, amikor ilyen végű szóhoz csatlakozik. 
Amikor rövid o/ö áll előtte, akkor az kötőhang (ami a msh-ra végződő szóhoz járul, a toldalék elé). (Pontosan ezért kerestem először "talál"-alakú főnevet, mert csak akkor jöhetne rövid o az "s" elé, ha az kötőhang lenne.) De mindez az írásra vonatkozik és az eredeti kérdés a kiejtésre vonatkozott alapvetően.


----------



## tomtombp

Én is egyértelműen, mindig hosszú "ó"-val mondom.


----------



## Akitlosz

Igen, hosszúval.


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori üzenet:

Kérlek vegyétek figyelembe, hogy egy db félig-meddig nem a témába vágó hozzászólás még elmegy, de amikor beindul a lavina, és egymást követik az ilyen hozzászólások, akkor mindegyiket ki kell vennem! 
A moderátort dühíteni, plusz munkát kreálni neki fölösleges és tilos!*


----------



## Encolpius

én hosszú o-val és hosszú l-lel ejtem


----------

